# Bessacarr E660 replacement cupboard door



## cje101 (Aug 1, 2009)

All,

The small cupboard door below the fridge on our e660 has been damaged, any ideas on the sourcing of a replacement or if anyone knows of a manufacturer who can make one to order?


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

cje101 said:


> All,
> 
> The small cupboard door below the fridge on our e660 has been damaged, any ideas on the sourcing of a replacement or if anyone knows of a manufacturer who can make one to order?


Try these people: http://www.rainbowconversions.co.uk/


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

May be a dealer sourced part so be prepared to pay up over the odds.


----------

